# Happiness is a Morel



## scoutmama (Apr 26, 2016)

My 80 year old mom is in a nursing in North Manchester. She dreams of eating morel mushrooms one more time. It was a seasonal tradition of hers for nearly 75 years. No one will help her. I'm her daughter living in NJ, where there are unfortunately no morel mushrooms. I will pay someone to find her a plate of mushrooms and deliver them to her. If you can prepare them great, if not I will see if the cook in the nursing home will help me out. This act of kindness will certainly be good in the karma department.
Respond ASAP and thanks so much!


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Test photo.


----------



## golddustshroomin (Apr 18, 2016)

scoutmama said:


> My 80 year old mom is in a nursing in North Manchester. She dreams of eating morel mushrooms one more time. It was a seasonal tradition of hers for nearly 75 years. No one will help her. I'm her daughter living in NJ, where there are unfortunately no morel mushrooms. I will pay someone to find her a plate of mushrooms and deliver them to her. If you can prepare them great, if not I will see if the cook in the nursing home will help me out. This act of kindness will certainly be good in the karma department.
> Respond ASAP and thanks so much!


I will send you some but they will be dried so they make the trip which are almost as good as fresh! I'm in Indiana so if she is near by I will gladly deliver them. If you give me an email address we can communicate that way. Morels aren't up yet here so in a few weeks I'm expecting them to pop. I would be very happy to give your mother this beautiful gift.


----------

